# Parade of 'Winter's Mirage" with dragonfly lace-workshop



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

We are starting to see the absolutely beautiful scarves and shawls from Dragonflylace's workshop - she designed "Winter's Mirage", especially for our workshop series which she is teaching for us. 

She will be following up with 3 more workshops in 2013 - the next one will be held in April --she is working on the design right now. 

Thanks to all the wonderful students as well as our great teacher!

designer1234 and prismaticr --Section Mgrs.


----------



## butterfly83716 (Dec 28, 2012)

Those are all gorgeous!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

They are all very beautiful


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Non of them had done lace prior to these two workshops. Designer


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats to all. Such a variety of colors and yarn. I am so happy to see these very successful projects...thank you all for sharing. Hope to see more as they are finished.

Dragonflylace


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

How exciting to see these beautiful shawls and to welcome some new lace knitters! Everyone did a fabulous job... and what a pretty design. I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh these are beautiful.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

stevieland said:


> How exciting to see these beautiful shawls and to welcome some new lace knitters! Everyone did a fabulous job... and what a pretty design. I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Everyone did a beautiful lace job! Congratulations to all on the wonderful work they did and, to the teacher, also!! 
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous work! I love the colorway tamarques used!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Those are wonderful!
Congratulations to the "students"; and their teacher.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks like everyone sure learned a lot. Those are all very pretty!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > How exciting to see these beautiful shawls and to welcome some new lace knitters! Everyone did a fabulous job... and what a pretty design. I look forward to seeing more!


Thanks stevieland.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is another beautiful shawl by Jacki - 
----------------------------------
There was a workshop given prior to this one 'preparation for lace' where dragonfly lace taught the 
students to read charts, and they made individual motifs with three patterns which led to the 'Winter's Mirage' - As I mentioned above - she is doing 3 more shawls with increasing difficulty this year and we have invited her to carry on for as long as she wants. The students are having a marvelous time and so is their teacher- I just follow along and help when I can. lots of fun.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

stevieland said:


> How exciting to see these beautiful shawls and to welcome some new lace knitters! Everyone did a fabulous job... and what a pretty design. I look forward to seeing more!


Thansk so much stevieland. I feel very fortunate. Teaching this class and my method of chart reading has been such a pleasure. Lace knitting is so much fun it is equally fun to share with others.

Dragonflylace


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful lace work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Love them all


----------



## Miss Ellie (Oct 3, 2011)

I would like to join this workshop. Who is 'she' that you referred to as the person doing this? Is it on KP?


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Miss Ellie said:


> I would like to join this workshop. Who is 'she' that you referred to as the person doing this? Is it on KP?


Hi, its "she"....Dragonflylace,

You don't really have to join the workshop. Just click in. You will find the Knitting and Crochet Workshops under All Sections on the main menu.

(If you go to "My Account", you can subscribe to it and it will be on your menu next time you click in.)

Under Knitting and Crochet Workshops you will see many wonderful projects and techniques being taught and there is a list of all upcoming classes listed also.

All of these workshops are permanent and the information will stay intact.

I teach lace knitting and there are two workshops you can look into. The first is #6 Preparation for Lace Knitting. I teach the basic lace stitches, give background on some historical knitting and then there are about 5 practice motifs and squares to work on the learn the techniques. The main objective is to teach how to read and knit from charts. I give written instructions as well as charts so that you can learn to use charts.

The second in "Winter's Mirage". This is a beginning level scarf or shawl done in the Estonian style and is taught from the very beginning. You don't have to do #6 before Mirage, but you certainly can if you want the practice.

#6 is closed, but all the information is there. Winter's Mirage is open and all of the information is on the beginning pages.

Hope you click in and see what is being taught.

Happy Knitting,

Dragonflylace


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Miss Ellie said:


> I would like to join this workshop. Who is 'she' that you referred to as the person doing this? Is it on KP?


Dragonflylace is the lace teacher - the classes are free -If you go to the top of the page you will see on the left hand a heading in small print -- 'my profile' which is your profile, not mine/ click on it and you will see where it says 'sections' it will show the sections you are signed up for - it also says how to 
sign up for other sections. follow the directions and when you see on the list

knitting and crochet workshops with designer1234 - subscribe to it by following the instructions. The section will then show up on the same page where you see main, pictures, chit chat etc. it will remain permanently there.

you can then click on it whenever you want to -- and arrive at our section home page --
scroll down to the workshops (some will be closed- those are the ones we did in the fall) but some will be open click on the one you are interested in. You will then be in the right place to take a class.

you don't need to sign up, and there is no cost. just let the teacher know you are there by posting. READ THE FIRST PAGE as the supply information will be there. I usually open the workshops a couple of days before it starts so you can sort out the requirements. good luck. just follow exactly what I have written here and on the posts.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

They are so beautiful, works of art I might say...love the middle one.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!! They are all stunning and beautiful for their first project! ;0)


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Very pretty lacework! :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

They are all beautiful.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

beautiful. congrats to all for a job well done.


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

These scarves are breath taking, who ever wears these are going to look quit lovely in them.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

awesome


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Wonderful work.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful shawls, every one of them! Amazing how different the same pattern looks when done in different colors.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Lovely lovely!!!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work! I also finished mine and will post it when I get a picture taken.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Lovely laces.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Congratulations to all involved....wonderful work!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Here is my Wintder's Mirage to join the parade. Thanks to Dragonflylace and Designer1234 for organizing this workshop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Naneast said:


> Here is my Wintder's Mirage to join the parade. Thanks to Dragonflylace and Designer1234 for organizing this workshop.


my word we have some dedicated knitters around here- I am working on a lace scarf- not the Winter's Mirage- but it is proceeding very slowly- probably doing too much typing! Your work is really fine!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Naneast said:


> Here is my Wintder's Mirage to join the parade. Thanks to Dragonflylace and Designer1234 for organizing this workshop.


Naneast- once again you have done an absolutely beautiful project. I do like the colors you have in your scarf. Each one is so different than the others -- it is a lovely design dragonflylace-- I can't wait to see some more - and imagine what will happen on the second shawl. good job!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Naneast said:


> Here is my Wintder's Mirage to join the parade. Thanks to Dragonflylace and Designer1234 for organizing this workshop.


So lovely....really a work of art. I am so pleased with your choice of yarn and it looks like you have a treasure to enjoy for a long time...again, you are ready for the next step.

Thanks for taking part in the workshop and for sharing your finished project.

Dragonflylace


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

Where can I get the pattern for the first shawl?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

everything is very lovely!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

I know that all the participants are excited to learn something new... I am still trying to get all the christmas socks done :0


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

All of these examples are stunning!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

So spectacular!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

9ewes said:


> Where can I get the pattern for the first shawl?


It is in the "Winter's mirage' workshop go to the workshop and click on winter's mirage and let her know you are there.

*to go to the workshops go to the top of this page and click on 
my profile - you will see Sections* -- subscribe to:

Knitting and Crochet workshops with designer1234 
it will show up on your home page (where Main, and Pictures, etc) are -- click on it you will arrive at the workshops homepage- scroll down - then click on #10 Winter's mirage.

Post that you are there and you will be in the workshop. read from page one on -- and dragonfly lace will acknowledge you.

Our preparation for Lace workshop is #6 and is also open. you can learn dragonflylace's method for reading charts etc. well worth the read. However it is not essential to the Winter's Mirage workshop as she will work with you from page one. Just make sure you let her know you are there. Designer1234


----------



## jvoel (Mar 2, 2012)

I signed up to take this class. I never saw anything about it on the main page. It was my impression that the class would be commencing there. What am I missing?? Jan


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

There is no sign up for any of our workshops -- This isn't a KAL -

The Winter's Mirage shawl or scarf workshop can be reached by going back and reading the instructions on this topic, and joining the workshops then signing into the Winter's Mirage -- #11 workshop -- you can also go to #6 (Preparation for lace -- where you can learn to read achart etc. If you are not familiar with lace I would suggest you go there and then take the Winter's Mirage although it is not absolutely necessary. Just go to #ll workshop (Winter's mirage) and post that you are starting - then read from page one right through. 

The workshops are free, and are taught by teachers who are regular KP members and are willing to share their knowledge without charge for other members. Check out the previous posts on this Parade and join us. when you get there just post that you want to start. and start reading the information. Designer


----------



## jvoel (Mar 2, 2012)

I did print off the instructions for the shawl and have started the shawl. I guess what I am not sure about is how you let it be know that you would like to enter the workshop. Jan


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

All of the lace scarves are gorgeous.... Thank you for letting us share them.


----------



## Waterfront (May 26, 2012)

These are all beautiful. I'm afraid I haven't started my scarf yet as I am finishing a shawl I am making for my daughter. I love seeing what everyone is doing.
I look forward to making mine soon. Thank you,


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

When I get my shawl finished I will post a picture of it here also.


----------



## Jeya (Aug 14, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jvoel said:


> I did print off the instructions for the shawl and have started the shawl. I guess what I am not sure about is how you let it be know that you would like to enter the workshop. Jan


*You just post on the workshop* -- KP has no sign up ability so you just go to the workshop and post - let dragonfly lace know that you are there and are working on the Mirage. *Start at the beginning of the workshop and read all her posts* and ask questions if you have difficulty .

By the way, #6 workshop - Preparation for lace is going to be kept open - it is a place where you can learn how to read charts, ask questions and where you can keep in touch between the 
different lace projects. _Dragonfly lace is also posting patterns for motifs, which will be helpful in the continuing designs she will be using for the next scarves she will be teaching_. This is a wonderful place to really learn about lace. She will be answering questions and even if you do lace it is a good place to learn more. Designer.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

jvoel said:


> I did print off the instructions for the shawl and have started the shawl. I guess what I am not sure about is how you let it be know that you would like to enter the workshop. Jan


Hi Jan,

Make sure you print out the pattern that is labeled 1.9.13....I made it a little easier to follow by including the border stitches. I believe it is on the 2nd page.

Dragonflylace


----------



## Slowknitter0 (Dec 29, 2012)

Naneast, beautiful work and I love the way it looks with this variegated yarn. Reminds me of ice cream. And it is yummy looking.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Miss Ellie said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to join this workshop. Who is 'she' that you referred to as the person doing this? Is it on KP?
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

how to find us!

The information as to how to find us is on page 3 of this topic. you can also
go directly today- as we posted a tropic yesterday \
go to the bottom of this page and click on 'latest Digest' It should still be there for the rest of today. we are the bottom section on the daily digest.

*knitting and crochet workshops with Designer1234* - it will take you to the main page of our workshop and then you look for the workshop you are hoping to join (in this case either #6 preparation for lace where you can learn how to read a chart and many other projects to do with lace, or Winter's Mirage #11

click on the main section (the name above) you will arrive on the home page of our section


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Like them all, so beautiful!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*


Designer1234 said:





jvoel said:



I did print off the instructions for the shawl and have started the shawl. I guess what I am not sure about is how you let it be know that you would like to enter the workshop

Click to expand...



Click to expand...

*


Designer1234 said:


> jvoel said:
> 
> 
> > . Jan
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

They are all so beautiful....great job ladies.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

They all came out beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

here are more of our scarves - they are so beautiful! enjoy, everyone! Designer

here is a second picture, of the scarf being modeled


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> here are more of our scarves - they are so beautiful! enjoy, everyone! Designer


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is the link to the parade. If by chance with all my hospital and other workshop stuff, I miss one, someone please let me know. these are all outstanding!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139322-1.html


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

wow! U work fast!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh dear I shouldn't cliked on your link Shirley- it looks lovely but my list of 'must dos' is growing let alone my list of 'want tos'. I want to do one of these now- well maybe it could be a Christmas scarf, I am planning on doing a number of scarves for Christmas. But maybe when my sock workshop slows down?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

These are so beautiful. Bravo to everyone and I can't believe how people who haven't done lace before managed this so quickly. Great job Dragonfly. I love them ALL! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

beautiful work.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gorgeous, beautiful, awesome!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> These are so beautiful. Bravo to everyone and I can't believe how people who haven't done lace before managed this so quickly. Great job Dragonfly. I love them ALL! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Angora1,

I think that all the shawls and scarves are beautiful and it is their dedication and hard work that made it all possible!!!

I am loving doing the workshops and look forward to the next one.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > These are so beautiful. Bravo to everyone and I can't believe how people who haven't done lace before managed this so quickly. Great job Dragonfly. I love them ALL! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


Here is another beautiful shawl. I love the way it drapes! excellent job!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is beautiful!!! I love how it really shows off the ends of the lace.. very very pretty...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

They are all so very nice!!! You have done a great job, ladies! Thank you for showing us your beautiful work!!!

I have two rows left of the second repeat on the body of my shawl...need to get off of here and start knitting!!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

TLL said:


> They are all so very nice!!! You have done a great job, ladies! Thank you for showing us your beautiful work!!!
> 
> I have two rows left of the second repeat on the body of my shawl...need to get off of here and start knitting!!!


Can't wait to see you finished work. Now, remember, take you time and go at your own pace.

 Dragonflylace


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

They are all so lovely. Congratulations all of you for your beautiful work, you should be proud. 

Also Shirley and others for the workshops, you work so hard on these thank you. You too must be proud.

Just another thing to add to my forever growing list of must do's.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks so much - no possible way to do this unless people were willing to teach workshops and share their knowledge or take classes and learn. this forum has always had people helping each other. I just wanted to put them both together in a specific place -- it is working well. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

here are more beautiful Winter's Mirage scarves -- they are breathtaking- everyone that has been finished.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

more shawls and scarves --


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> more shawls and scarves --


I agree Designer1234, they are all stunning and actual "works of art".

I'm looking forward to the intermediate workshop and can't wait to finish the sample of "Spring's Dance"

Dragonflylace


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It will be gorgeous too. Remember ladies -the patterns here are all originals and dragonfly lace is going to do more as time goes by.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I had to stop on my shawl because of a little boy, he comes through my crossing. Last week we had 3 days in a row where the temperature was in the low 40's F here in FL. He had no jacket or mittens on and I know he was cold . I had some yarn left over from making my grandson Tyler's Christmas gift so I am using that to make the little boy a pair of mittens. One mitten is finished and the other mitten is about half done so I will be able to give them to him this week.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

DaylilyDawn said:


> I had to stop on my shawl because of a little boy, he comes through my crossing. Last week we had 3 days in a row where the temperature was in the low 40's F here in FL. He had no jacket or mittens on and I know he was cold . I had some yarn left over from making my grandson Tyler's Christmas gift so I am using that to make the little boy a pair of mittens. One mitten is finished and the other mitten is about half done so I will be able to give them to him this week.


God Has Blessed you and that little boy. It makes me cry to think that we have children in need. Wonder how many more are there that we do not know about.

I will try to make some calls this week about knitting for these children.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> I had to stop on my shawl because of a little boy, he comes through my crossing. Last week we had 3 days in a row where the temperature was in the low 40's F here in FL. He had no jacket or mittens on and I know he was cold . I had some yarn left over from making my grandson Tyler's Christmas gift so I am using that to make the little boy a pair of mittens. One mitten is finished and the other mitten is about half done so I will be able to give them to him this week.


Bless you for your kind and generous heart. Thank you for noticing this need and providing an answer for one small child. I will anticipate your scarf/shawl showing up though!! I think you are a dedicated knitter. Jan


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

here is another beautiful scarf


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Designer-- could you possibly put the name of the knitter on this last scarf? It is beautiful, and its creator should be able to take credit for it!

Thanks for all you do to help with these workshops!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Answer - if you will read back- we haven't done that with the Parades, sorry but it caused confusion when we were posting them, and it is too easy to get the names incorrect when we have lots to post. 

The workshop will show who did the shawl. They are all beautiful.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

more shawls-- love the white


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

doesn't this shawl look lovely with the dress?


----------



## Slowknitter0 (Dec 29, 2012)

IT IS ABSOLUTELY LOVELY. It makes me want to do a shawl, I only did a scarf and I get so many wonderful comments on it whenever I wear it.


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

The shawls make me feel so inadequate. I'm in awe!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

elsie lacey said:


> The shawls make me feel so inadequate. I'm in awe!


You can ask the girls who have made one--did they have that much trouble making them? Some didn't think they could do it but they perservered. why don't you go to #6 Workshop 
Preparation for lace making - where you learn how to read a chart, how to make the different required stitches and then it gives you some motifs to practice on. then come and work on the Winter's Mirage(#11 workshop)- the teacher is designing a new shawl as we speak and will start it in April. something for people to think about. For those who are reading this and have taken it - are you glad you did??


----------



## queenofallcrafts (Mar 27, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Slowknitter0 (Dec 29, 2012)

I am absolutely, positively , glad that I did it. I went through DragonflyLace's #6 class on how she did her stitches and even without doing the motifs I joined her #11 Winter's Mirage and succeeded. I was so pleased with all this that I am now working on her sampler scarf from her #6 class just to make sure that I know how to read and do the stitches. It truly, no lie ladies is doable. I only have 4 years of knitting experience and I did it.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Slowknitter0 said:


> I am absolutely, positively , glad that I did it. I went through DragonflyLace's #6 class on how she did her stitches and even without doing the motifs I joined her #11 Winter's Mirage and succeeded. I was so pleased with all this that I am now working on her sampler scarf from her #6 class just to make sure that I know how to read and do the stitches. It truly, no lie ladies is doable. I only have 4 years of knitting experience and I did it.


Thanks Slowknitter for the confirmation of the prep class....and I am going to continue this same concept in all the classes.

For instance, in the intermediate class, we are going to learn a new stitch. I am going to open the new class with instructions on how to do the new stitch. I am going to put this in as part of the intermediate class, but the concepts in #6 Preparation for lace knitting will be the same..with videos, pictures, written instructions and a practice piece. This will allow us all to work out any problems with the new stitch and also to make a gauge for our knitting in the intermediate class.

So, if anyone is interested, follow the link and click in on #6, the Preparation for Lace Knitting. The last little practice piece I did was a practice motif in circular knitting...you might like it. I have made two and will put up a new picture of one done in angora later this month.

Take care all,

Dragonflylace

Click in here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Dragonfly's workshop #6 is excellent preparation for this workshop. This is more doable than some would think - one step at a time. Isn't it a treat to see all these shaws - the same but yet all so unique? I would recommend this workshop for anyone.


----------



## PaTriciaD (Nov 20, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so glad I did this workshop. The pre-workshop really really helped! By the time I got to the shawl (scarf, actually!) itself, I found I was reading the chart without even realizing it! Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks?! The project was just challenging enough to make me sit up and focus, but simple enough to keep it from being frustrating. Awesome (or should I say, priceless)!!!
I'm excited for the intermediate project... hadn't realized there was a pre-workshop for it starting already...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> I am so glad I did this workshop. The pre-workshop really really helped! By the time I got to the shawl (scarf, actually!) itself, I found I was reading the chart without even realizing it! Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks?! The project was just challenging enough to make me sit up and focus, but simple enough to keep it from being frustrating. Awesome (or should I say, priceless)!!!
> I'm excited for the intermediate project... hadn't realized there was a pre-workshop for it starting already...


#6 is the only pre workshop for all of them - it is remaining open
and quite a few of the girls are doing it again and practicing the motifs --there is even a circular motif pattern in there now. 
You can use the motifs to put together for an afghan, or make dish cloths with beautiful lace patterns. meanwhile you are learning how to do lace. you would then be able to do the Mirage (on this thread) and start the next shawl where you will learn even more stitches and make another outstanding wrap .


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

here is another beautiful -shawl. isn't it gorgeous?


----------



## Slowknitter0 (Dec 29, 2012)

Beautiful. This pattern deserves to be seen in colors that say come and take a closer look.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Some of the knitters say they have mistakes. So far they all look beautiful to me. This is another example of super work.


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

They are all well done......


----------



## jvoel (Mar 2, 2012)

I need to make a comment about how great it is that you have colored the special stitches along with the figure key. It makes it so much easier to follow. The pattern is even prettier in person than it is in the pictures.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

jvoel said:


> I need to make a comment about how great it is that you have colored the special stitches along with the figure key. It makes it so much easier to follow. The pattern is even prettier in person than it is in the pictures.


Thank you so much jvoel....I love to make the charts. I have even more color-help on the way for the Intermediate Project in April. I am working hard to make the patterns even easier to read.

Thanks again and everyone stay tuned.

Dragonflylace


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

I love the first one.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

here are two pictures of a wonderful scarf!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's my shawl.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Another beauty.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Gorgeous! What a wonderful skill you have given to us, Dragonflylace! Thank you!!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

TLL said:


> Gorgeous! What a wonderful skill you have given to us, Dragonflylace! Thank you!!!


Thanks to everyone for the nice compliments. I will be making a new posting for Mirage, etc. this weekend with some new updates for my upcoming workshops and continuing charts as well.

Take care all and I will be checking in every day.

Dragonflylace


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I am still working on my shawl, I just started on my 4th ball of 100% baby alpaca. As soon as I finish it I will Kitchener the other end on and wash and block it and then take a photo of it and post it here.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Look at this lovely pink Winters' Mirage! these shawls and scarfs are glorious.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! Designer here!

If you wish you could learn to make lace by looking at these wonderful projects in lace, remember there is an open workshop where you can learn the basic chart reading (left handed and right handed) and dragonflylace walks you through everything you need to know about
knitting beautiful shawls and scarfs. On the workshop you will make motifs using the stitches required for these Winter Mirage projects.

Dragonfly lace has designed another shawl for a workshop that will 
start in April. Why don't you sign up now in #6 and learn this 
wonderful new technique.

go to this link:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

and check out the workshop section -- then scroll down to #6 
Preparation for lace, start on page one - post so that we know you are there and you will then get future posts - Make sure you read all of page one and away you go! Dragonflylace will answer all your questions and help you in anyway she can. Most of the ladies who made the 'Winters' Mirage, had never knitted lace prior to taking the class.

I hope you will join us!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here are more wonderful projects from the Winters'Mirage, workshop - WOW

It is the wonderful variety of all these projects which is so outstanding! congratulations to everyone! they are absolutely gorgeous. Designer


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 27, 2012)

Still working on mine in a deep green. I am really enjoying the pictures of the finished scarves.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Every one of the scarves are stunning!


----------



## flladyslipper (Sep 15, 2012)

Here is my shawl, finally finished. It is made from Knit Picks Shadow, in Vineyard Heather.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, Ladyslipper! A great shawl! I love how rich it looks in that dark colorway. I think it must be difficult to knit lace in a dark color, but yours looks perfect! Super!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello all,

flladyslipper has posted her lovely shawl on the parade of Winter's Mirage. 

If you would like to post yours there yourself, your name would then be attached to your picture.

I want all of you to know how talented you are and I want all of Knitting Paradise to be able to see your work.

Spread the word about the workshops and about the new one starting in April.

Keep knitting and be well.

Dragonflylace


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Yet another unique and totally gorgeous shawl!!! What a lovely,super and versatile pattern. The work that the members on KP do is really superior to the work displayed with most patterns. My personal opinion only, of course. The different choices that the members make with yarn also helps see how the different yarns behave and work up with the patterns. The parades are really super eye candy, and yes, I am partial to this pattern.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Finally! Here it is. This Winter's Mirage Shawl was knit with Deborah Norville Serenity Sock Weight yarn, 50% superwash Merino Wool, 25% Bamboo, and 25% Nylon, in Lavender Topaz. (As soon as I heard the name of this shawl I just knew that this was the yarn that I wanted to use.) I tend to knit on the tighter side, so I used size 6 circular needles and did 10 repeats of the body pattern. I used almost all of 3 skeins. Before blocking it was 15 1/2" x 46", after it became 21" x 64 1/2". It was so much fun! There were many "firsts" for me in this project. Thank you again, Dragonflylace! You are an amazing teacher!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Ohhh, TLL!! I love it... I want yours! It looks so pretty, especially against the snowy landscape! You did a great job with your shawl : )


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow and wow!!! I need to find new adjectives because I have used them all. Another gorgeous work of art. A real "keeper"!!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, ladies! I am glad you like it.  ...I know - I run out of adjectives, also! Thank you again!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

These shawls are gorgeous!! There are so many looks with one pattern. Love them all.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

they are sooooo beautiful! This series of workshops is incredible. one hundred times more than I expected!!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

TLL said:


> Finally! Here it is. This Winter's Mirage Shawl was knit with Deborah Norville Serenity Sock Weight yarn, 50% superwash Merino Wool, 25% Bamboo, and 25% Nylon, in Lavender Topaz. (As soon as I heard the name of this shawl I just knew that this was the yarn that I wanted to use.) I tend to knit on the tighter side, so I used size 6 circular needles and did 10 repeats of the body pattern. I used almost all of 3 skeins. Before blocking it was 15 1/2" x 46", after it became 21" x 64 1/2". It was so much fun! There were many "firsts" for me in this project. Thank you again, Dragonflylace! You are an amazing teacher!


You are very welcome TLL....I love this one too, wow Merino, Bamboo...I know it must be soft. Such a lovely setting to show off your shawl.....we have to start a photo shoot contest  

I know you are ready for the intermediate challenge of learning some new techniques and stitches....see you in April.

Dragonflylace


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> TLL said:
> 
> 
> > Finally! Here it is. This Winter's Mirage Shawl was knit with Deborah Norville Serenity Sock Weight yarn, 50% superwash Merino Wool, 25% Bamboo, and 25% Nylon, in Lavender Topaz. (As soon as I heard the name of this shawl I just knew that this was the yarn that I wanted to use.) I tend to knit on the tighter side, so I used size 6 circular needles and did 10 repeats of the body pattern. I used almost all of 3 skeins. Before blocking it was 15 1/2" x 46", after it became 21" x 64 1/2". It was so much fun! There were many "firsts" for me in this project. Thank you again, Dragonflylace! You are an amazing teacher!
> ...


Thank you and thank you! (I scrapbook and am a former yearbook advisor - I love to learn about photography!) I am looking forward to your next class and can't wait! ...just finished going through #6 to check for updates!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> they are sooooo beautiful! This series of workshops is incredible. one hundred times more than I expected!!!


Thank you, designer! That means a lot coming from you both!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

All are absolutely gorgeous!! Congrats to you all for such beautiful work and to Designer and all of the teachers of all the wonderful workshops. It is so nice to have these at our disposal any time we wish to access them and try the patterns.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Non of them had done lace prior to these two workshops. Designer


WOW WOW that is just beautiful work, I will learn that next when I've done with the socks workshop. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

TLL said:


> dragonflylace said:
> 
> 
> > TLL said:
> ...


I am going to put in more info on circular charts starting after March 15 th...putting together documents for starting a circular on DPNs ....

I also have some more practice motifs with "twisted stitches" which I want to share with everyone.

Dragonflylace


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I am going to put in more info on circular charts starting after March 15 th...putting together documents for starting a circular on DPNs ....

I also have some more practice motifs with "twisted stitches" which I want to share with everyone.

Dragonflylace[/quote]

I'm looking forward to the new charts... gotta finish my bsj up so I'll be ready to concentrate on circles...


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

They are all stunning!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Non of them had done lace prior to these two workshops. Designer
> ...


Patches, Hi there,

If you want to knit Winter's Mirage, all the instructions are there on the workshop....#11. Just go in and follow the instructions. The pattern is at the VERY BOTTOM OF PAGE 2 it is labeled Winter's Mirage update 1.9.13.

Hope you will give it a try. Go to this page to get to the workshop

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

happy knitting,

Dragonflylace


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

So beautiful, they all look so different depending on the color and type of yarn. You all did a fabulous job. Dragonfly Lace, you are obviously a wonderfully talented teacher. :thumbup:


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Finally finished, took me a month but absolutely love it and so enjoyed knitting it. It is knit with Deborah Norville Serenity yarn in Pink Sugar. I did 11 repeats and used 2 balls. It is 56 inches long and 12 inches wide. Thanks so much Dragonflylace and Designer1234.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats. That really worked up nice for you. Great shawl and super work.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love it, love it!! Great work.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It is absolutely beautiful - congratulations to all of you who have
learned to do this gorgeous scarf or shawl. I hope to see you start the new project in April!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

That is gorgeous, jdancy! Your knitting is great, and the lace in that yarn is lovely! Bravo!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful, jdancy! I really like how you accented the border - very nice blocking!!! :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Very nice work. Love your colors. Take care and I will see you in April for the next Workshop

Dragonflylace


----------



## gwendipietro (Oct 9, 2011)

I am the slowest one, but I finally finished. Now how do I post a picture?
thanks


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

gwendipietro said:


> I am the slowest one, but I finally finished. Now how do I post a picture?
> thanks


Go to the technical support in the Knitting and Crochet Workshops or search in the main menu of KP for the administration help.

Basically, just save your picture on your computer and when you want to post...go to the reply button under a previous post. (Not quick reply....just regular reply.)

Then underneath the main box you will find the File/picture attachments. Click Choose File and it will lead you to choose from your computer documents.

Hope this helps...can't wait to see it.

Dragonflylace


----------



## gwendipietro (Oct 9, 2011)

I used Deborah Norville Serenity, 16 repeats for a finished shawl of 18 X 65
Thanks Dragonflylace for teaching the class


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful!! Love how each color showcases the pattern.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

This is beautiful!!! Such lovely stitchingI'm not quite sure what color this is, but it looks like the perfect shawl for all occasions. Superb!


----------



## gwendipietro (Oct 9, 2011)

Color was soft white I would say like an egg shell


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

gwendipietro said:


> I used Deborah Norville Serenity, 16 repeats for a finished shawl of 18 X 65
> Thanks Dragonflylace for teaching the class


Hi quendipietro.....wow, fabulous job. I always love a white or cream for this type of shawl....so traditional and always lovely. This could become a wedding shawl, a christening shawl, or just a lovely wrap....a treasured jewel to enjoy and pass down in the family for all times.

Please join us for the next shawl/stole in April.

Dragonflylace


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Congratulations on a beautiful shawl. Beautiful work!!!


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

WOW!!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations, gwendipietro! Sixteen repeats of the pattern! WOW! That would take a long time! You did such a beautiful job of it also! :thumbup: Now you can enjoy your work!


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is my Winter's Mirage


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful job, Daylily Dawn!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Beautiful job, Daylily Dawn!!


Congratulations on a job very well done!!! :thumbup:


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you both!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

All the shawls are so beautiful well done :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Congratulations, DaylilyDawn!! What a gorgeous shawl!!! Love your color!!


----------



## grammy to 3 (Jun 1, 2012)

Lovely scarves!


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

Absolutey beautiful lacework! Many talented artists!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

DaylilyDawn said:


> Here is my Winter's Mirage


Really lovely.....You did such a great job.

Are you also going to do Spring's Dance?

Take care and welcome to the lace - addiction - group.

:thumbup: :thumbup: ;-)

Dragonflylace


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I have started Spring's Dance, and as of last night I have finished the first repeat of the dragonfly wings body pattern. My yarn is Knit Picks Gloss Lace 70/30 %s wool and silk in the color Marina on size 5 needle. I took it with me to the VA clinic on Friday to work on it while waiting to be called in to see the Dr( I am a veteran and have thyroid clinics due to having had thyroid cancer). When I did get called in to see him , he asked me what was I working on.

This picture was taken just after I started the Ginko Lace section.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

DaylilyDawn said:


> I have started Spring's Dance, and as of last night I have finished the first repeat of the dragonfly wings body pattern. My yarn is Knit Picks Gloss Lace 70/30 %s wool and silk in the color Marina on size 5 needle. I took it with me to the VA clinic on Friday to work on it while waiting to be called in to see the Dr( I am a veteran and have thyroid clinics due to having had thyroid cancer). When I did get called in to see him , he asked me what was I working on.
> 
> This picture was taken just after I started the Ginko Lace section.


Very nice work...I love the yarn. Remember when you finish the first edge and border, you might want to knit it again, so you won't run out of yarn and can go as far as you want on the body.

Dragofnlylace


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I have 4 skeins of it one is reserved for the other edge.


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

Daylily, this is beautiful, love your color


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Daylily I love this color and your nupps pop out so pretty.. This is starting off wonderfully... I hope your Dr.s appointment turned out great!! I have sat in those VA waiting rooms with clients before it can take quite awhile... its good you were able to knit there...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> I have started Spring's Dance, and as of last night I have finished the first repeat of the dragonfly wings body pattern. My yarn is Knit Picks Gloss Lace 70/30 %s wool and silk in the color Marina on size 5 needle. I took it with me to the VA clinic on Friday to work on it while waiting to be called in to see the Dr( I am a veteran and have thyroid clinics due to having had thyroid cancer). When I did get called in to see him , he asked me what was I working on.
> 
> This picture was taken just after I started the Ginko Lace section.


There is now a Spring's dance Parade so maybe you might want to put it there too. Designer


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> There is now a Spring's dance Parade so maybe you might want to put it there too. Designer


This is the Winter's Mirage Parade.

The link for the 
Spring's dance Parade is here

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-167408-1.html*


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*It might be a good idea to ask questions on the workshops either Winter's Mirage, or Spring's dance rather than the Parade as all information will be kept on the workshop after it is closed., and the questions might be something someone elsewill wonder about*. Thanks very much! The Parades are not part of the workshop and are just to show off the finished shawls to other KP members. Thanks.


----------



## Gamquilter (Dec 29, 2011)

finally finished my WinterMirage....6 plus feet, 2 skeins of merino and silk...Pat


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Another couple of wonderful shawls! Congrats to you ladies!! This was a really fun project to work on wasn't it?


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is my Winter's Mirage. Handle of my camera case is that black strap.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Very nice, DaylilyDawn! Great work!


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Very nice, DaylilyDawn! Great work!


Thank you eshlemania. The yarn was 100 % baby alpaca yarn on size 8 needles. Right now I am working on Spring's Dance using KnitPicks Gloss Lace weight 70% wool 30% silk yarn on size 5 needles. I am on the last cake of yarn and when I reach the end of it I can Kitchener the other edge to it and weave in the ends, wash it and block it and it will be finished.


----------



## Gamquilter (Dec 29, 2011)

very beautiful, can t wait to see your Spring Dance


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

As soon as it is finished I will post a picture of it in the Spring's Dance thread.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Note - Dragonfly lace has a topic "Lace Party with Dragonfly lace"on the 

Swaps,Kals,.." section - click on it and learn all about lace -
It is full of great information


----------

